# Seeking SEO job in Dubai



## xaindevraj (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I need SEO job in Dubai. I have 2 years of professional as well as freelance experience in relevant field. Any suggestions and recommendations are most welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## seo-expert-dubai (Mar 19, 2015)

Did you find one?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Whats an SEO ? S could stand for a number of things.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

"Search engine optimisation" not a clue???


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

An SEO specializes in making businesses come out at the top of lists in search engines - as far as I know


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Proper SEO jobs - Linked In

Dodgy black hat, link farmers - Dubbizle. Or failing that, try for chairman of the Conservative party in the UK, they seem to be big on this kind of thing too


----------

